# Creole Cabbage



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This makes an excellent dish for these rainy cold days...and those who have excess cabbage and need new ways to fix it, LOL.

â€¢	1 lb ground beef
â€¢	1 medium onion, chopped
â€¢	2 chopped jalapeno peppers or alternate 1 bell pepper
â€¢	2 garlic cloves, minced
â€¢	1 tablespoon butter
â€¢	1 (15 ounce) can tomatoes, chopped
â€¢	1 (10 ounce) can Rotel Tomatoes
â€¢	1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce
â€¢	1 small cabbage, chopped
â€¢	salt and pepper

Directions:
1.	Brown ground beef and drain.
2.	Add chopped onion, pepper, garlic and butter to meat mixture.
3.	Add tomatoes, tomato sauce and chopped cabbage.
4.	Salt and pepper to taste.
5.	Cover and cook until cabbage is tender.

Enjoy!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like that ornamental cabbage for winter color, I havenâ€™t tried eating it. My Savoy cabbage is heading up, got a ways to go, though. Thought I might do some stuffed cabbage with it when itâ€™s ready.

Cabbage is delicious a lot of ways. I havenâ€™t tried the creole style cabbage. Itâ€™s a great add in raw and shredded to a bowl of pipping hot pork posole stew. Great with fish tacos. We are lucky to live where a winter garden is viable.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

looks good we are going to give it a try. thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Meadowlark, long time no see. Glad to see you. That looks really good, I am going to give this a try. My wife and I both love our cabbage and have been looking for something new to try.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 14, 2020)

It looks flavorful, a new way to cook cabbage I will definitely try this recipe.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

texasGG said:


> Hey Meadowlark, long time no see. Glad to see you. That looks really good, I am going to give this a try. My wife and I both love our cabbage and have been looking for something new to try.


Howdy TexasGG. That's the way we ran across this...looking for some new way to use cabbage. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

isabellamor said:


> It looks flavorful, a new way to cook cabbage I will definitely try this recipe.


Let us know what you think of the flavor, Isabellemor!
!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks great! Think I will try it.
Thanks!


----------

